# Problem installing tomcat6



## mtspbr (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi!

I'm finding a problem to install tomcat6 in my system from ports. Here is the error when I try to make install:


```
$ sudo make install clean
===>  tomcat-6.0.26 has known vulnerabilities:
=> tomcat -- information disclosure vulnerability.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/3383e706-4fc3-11df-83fb-0015587e2cc1.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/tomcat6.
```

Can, please, anybody help me, if is possible install from ports?

Thks

Marcelo


----------



## bsd10 (Jun 10, 2010)

Try disabling portaudit to install it if you're not concerned about the <realm-name> issue.

`# make install clean -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES`


----------



## mtspbr (Jun 11, 2010)

It's no problem in this moment, because I will run this system in a LAN. But in the future, I will need of the fix of this problem. I really hope that in a next release of tomcat this issue can be resolved!

Thank you for your help!


----------

